# Moving to Coevorden/Emmen area



## Molaff (Jan 14, 2015)

Good day everyone! 

I am looking to move my family (girlfriend and 3 daughters aged 1, 4 and 7) to the Coevorden/Emmen area. 

I was wondering if anyone had any experience in this area regarding schools, expat integration, housing, things to do with the kids, costs etc.

I have been to Holland many times but always to the Amsterdam area. 

Is there an expat community in that area? Are the locals open to expats?

All comments are appreciated.

Thanks and look forward to hearing from you!

Mike


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would not expect too many expats in that area but I will pm you the mail address of a colleague of mine who is from that area (but now lives in the us as expat).


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Seems I can't drop you a personal line. Try and drop me one then I will reply.


----------

